# FW Aquarium fish photos



## fotograph (Feb 3, 2013)

These are a couple of cichlids in my wife's FW aquarium. Any critiques are greatly appreciated.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 3, 2013)

The fish look good.  The backgrounds look like the've been through the clone wars.


----------



## fotograph (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, I think, the only cloning done was on the fish's bodies where some scratches in the tank glass were visible. The background is gravel or rocks or fake plants or the back glass.


----------



## DahllHaus (Sep 19, 2013)

What settings did you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 19, 2013)

I want to make memes out of these!


----------



## fotograph (Sep 20, 2013)

DahllHaus said:


> What settings did you use, if you don't mind me asking?



ISO 100, f16, 1/160th

I used two flashes pointed into the tank from above.


----------

